

Ask HN: What's next after websites and applications? - miguelrochefort

The website&#x2F;application paradigm has been useful for a while, but it&#x27;s now dated and out of touch with today&#x27;s considerations. It is wasteful and unsustainable to expect every individual&#x2F;business&#x2F;product&#x2F;service to create and maintain their own digital gateways. Why are we still doing this?<p>As a user, I don&#x27;t care about software diversity. I don&#x27;t want a restaurant or phone manufacturer to &quot;differentiate themselves&quot; by making horrible UI. Most businesses shouldn&#x27;t even think about UI and presentation, they should delegate these concerns to third-party UI&#x2F;UX platforms. They should focus on their products and services, nothing else.<p>It is clear that the website&#x2F;application paradigm where a service is tightly coupled with its UI is not going to last. People don&#x27;t want 100 websites bookmarked, and they don&#x27;t want 100 apps on their smartphones. They just want to get things done. How? That&#x27;s for you to answer.
======
smt88
Your analysis that the current paradigm is wasteful and poor UX is correct,
but that doesn't mean things will change in the next couple of decades.

Mobile phones have been important for nearly 10 years, and many companies
_still_ don't have a mobile-friendly website. As the rate of technological
advancement increases, businesses will large even farther behind.

As far as what's next: it's probably some descendant of Google Now, with
third-party integration. I don't think the current solution is perfect, but
some day I should be able to say "Tell ____ I'm going to be 10 minutes late"
or "Cancel my last Amazon order", and the phone will do it.

The Moto X, Amazon Echo, and other "always listening" devices are the first
step in that direction.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Voice? That's short-sighted. Voice is extremely inefficient.

